# Redfish Throws Rods



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

One of about 20 slot redfish I caught this weekend. This guy was fun and interesting to say the least. Enjoy the video and feel free to laugh and give me heck.


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

More pics from this weekend.


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

Here is another video of the camping trip. It's a little longer than most of my videos but that's because the fishing was GREAT!! Enjoy!


----------

